

How to monetize a site with variable user content? - legato

I have a website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aggreddit.com&#x2F; which allows users to select and quickly view the popular links from reddit subreddits. I was originally using AdSense, but serving was disabled due to the links (content from reddit which I have no control over).<p>Is there any way around this? People are after all only getting the content they request! Or can anyone suggest alternative advertisers?<p>I&#x27;m not looking to make big money from this, but visitors are growing and I&#x27;d like to be able to work on more ideas I have for the site.
======
trcollinson
Wow, this is really a neat product. I see so much potential here! It might be
an uphill battle. Heck, a lot of good ideas are an uphill battle. Keep going!

Now, as for monetization. AdSense is simple and certainly ubiquitous but it is
not the only game in town. There are a lot of advertising networks that pay
very well. I would imagine that if you got your user base up you could have
some very direct advertising areas.

One thing I would push for quickly is a way to ingrain the advertising a bit
closer to the content. If you can do so in a elegant way, I think you'll be
onto something. I imagine a "story" at the top of each reddit feed actually
being a paid advertisement. You can even mark it as paid, no need to try to
trick people into clicking on things. If you can find a way to target the
"lists" with content specific ads, I think you'll have a big win. It's not as
hard as it seems.

I, for one, will be using your service.

------
unsquare
Could probably get a few bucks out of ;
[http://projectwonderful.com/](http://projectwonderful.com/) (nsfw friendly)
until you compartmentalize the content properly for adsense to not flag/ban
you.

------
mp4box
Off-topic: You might wanna sanitize user input

[http://www.aggreddit.com/?r=%3Cscript%3Ealert%28%27xss%27%29...](http://www.aggreddit.com/?r=%3Cscript%3Ealert%28%27xss%27%29%3C%2Fscript%3E)

~~~
legato
Thanks! Should be fixed now.

~~~
mp4box
It seems not:

[http://www.aggreddit.com/?r=%22%3C%2Fa%3E+%3Cscript%3Ealert%...](http://www.aggreddit.com/?r=%22%3C%2Fa%3E+%3Cscript%3Ealert%28%27xss%27%29%3C%2Fscript%3E)

~~~
sarciszewski
Yikes. :)

OP, you might want to check out HTML Purifier (if you're using PHP) and
htmlentities().

------
ColinCera
I didn't think I'd find this kind of site very useful, but after playing with
it for a couple minutes I quite like it. Once you've implemented a few more
features (e.g., options for filtering, combining, hiding, etc.), I could
actually see myself using the site and paying a small amount for the privilege
— say, $5/year.

I don't know how many other people would be willing to pay for such a thing
(probably not enough for it to be your full-time income, I'd guess) but you
could give it a shot and see.

